# La Cabra



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Had an amazing amazing filter from these dudes at LCF - not sure if they're known here widely but it was seriously good.

http://www.lacabra.dk/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They have been featured at Prufrock for a wee while.

Nice coffee from what I have tasted so far.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> They have been featured at Prufrock for a wee while.
> 
> Nice coffee from what I have tasted so far.


Yep I had about 4 cups of filter - maybe more - and the one from them made me go 'ooh' - in a good way.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

The Cerro Azul was outstanding! One of my favourites from the whole festival


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Not sure what I had - but it was great; it wasn't something they were selling from what I gathered...


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Another lsol contender from Europe ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

working dog said:


> Another lsol contender from Europe ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great idea!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nope, sadly they weren't selling any of their coffee: a fantastically, tantalising strategy.It was good.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Phil104 said:


> Nope, sadly they weren't selling any of their coffee: a fantastically, tantalising strategy.It was good.
> 
> View attachment 20448


I meant it wasn't one that they do sell - anywhere. It was just something they had, according to the dude. But my goodness, it was good.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah they do make lovely coffee, and the guys have certainly improved since I ordered coffee from them the first time since they began to roast for themself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

